
Which email client provides what is depicted in todays xkcd? - cube2222
https://xkcd.com/2093
======
ktpsns
The attachment reminder is part of Thunderbird since ages. It's based on
simple keywords which are recognized.

The birthday reminder could easily be added to GMail but I haven't seen it so
far (However, Google calendar has it). It is a comic, anyway! It tends to
exaggerate.

------
smitherfield
It seems to be riffing off the recent Gmail "Smart Compose" feature.

[https://www.blog.google/products/gmail/subject-write-
emails-...](https://www.blog.google/products/gmail/subject-write-emails-
faster-smart-compose-gmail/)

~~~
cube2222
Yes, but that only provides mail composition with commonly used phrases.

Is there something providing better reminders, based on the content?
Basically, like in the comic.

Very often do I send a mail with a content of basically "sending something in
the attachment" without actually attaching anything.

~~~
bfc1890
Gmail does that attachment reminder

